# MAC Pro regular or dimples?



## beachboy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am in the process of buying a MAC Pro after reading a lot on this forum.

I am not sure if I should get the 8" mighty chef that has the dimples, or the regular 8.5" without dimples?

That are your thooughts?

I have just ordered a board from theboardsmith and will order an edgepro apex kit for sharpening.


----------



## wagstaff (May 30, 2011)

I'd prioritize the blade-length over the dimples.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've never been impressed with kullenshiffen/granton edges. Some people love them though. If you've not developed an opinion either way, I recommend skipping them and figuring out if you like them from less expensive options. And generally, longer is better as it's more productive once you get used to the length.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Please tell use what you got and write a review. Your opinion is as valid as anyone else's, and the most authoritative for what you like and why. And we want to know!


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

The dimples never made any difference to me, and some people find that they make the blade weaker once you've sharpened up to them.

Some people -- even pros -- keep using them with the edges ground up to the dimples though.  So it's not like the knife is unusable once it gets there.  But for my money I would go for the longer knife without the dimples, if only to avoid the possibility that I wouldn't like the way the dimples cut once I've ground up to them.


----------



## mikecable (Aug 13, 2010)

My experience has been that the grantons are handy in cutting meat, so use them on your big honkin' 12" meat slicer.  I haven't seen any noticeable difference in a chef knife or similar.  I've used knives sharpened up to the grantons, and not seen any problem if you do reach that point.

Probably won't go wrong either way, but yes, an extra half inch will probably be more of a positive than a granton.

Good luck...


----------

